# Sorry



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

I would just like to say sorry to all on this board, I have not been around much lately
my life is just full of **** at the moment, I am dealing with my witch of a mother
and a 17 yr old pg sd and my dh who has turned into someone I no longer even recognize
I have now been informed that the ungrateful old witch who used to be my mother wants to sell
our house as she wants to live somewhere smaller, we all purchased this house together as it has a two bedroom annexe where she lives but this is no longer what she wants and she wants her money back so she can buy herself somewhere where she can be alone !
So I will today be putting my house on the market which I have just spent the last five years doing up
I spent last night arguing with my dh who is no longer my dh, I have spent the last few days running around after HIS 17yr old dd trying to get her somewhere to live as she got kicked out because she is pg and because he came home from work yesterday and found we had run out of toilet paper our marriage is now over  
so if you don't see me around as often, you know why!
Love Dydie xxxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Di I have sent you an IM and will call you later sweetie xxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Dydie,

So sorry to hear you are going through such tough times at the moment.  I hope you and your hubby can sort things out between you and that things start to improve and get better soon.

Lots of love
Dee
xxx


----------



## irisheyes (Feb 2, 2005)

i have sent you an im too xxxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi Dydie 

Sorry to read things are so rough for you right now.  Sending huge hugs and I hope things get easier very soon.  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Nubly (Feb 3, 2005)

Dydie 

You are there for everyone, obviously at home as well as on FF and I am so sorry that you are having such a dreadful time at the moment.  Can do nothing but send you lots and huggs and hope for a happy outcome of this terrible situation.

Much love and huggs

Kate xxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Dydie - I've just im'ed you.

Debs


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Dydie

(((Hugs))) Hope things work out for you soon.

Tashja xx


----------



## astrid (Feb 10, 2003)

hi dydie
I don't know really what to say but i am so sorry for you at the moment...Things are so tough for you and i cannot believe that this is happening to a really nice and caring person.
If you want to chat i will be there for you like you are for every one else....
lots of love astridxxx


----------



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Di Hunni

  Just got back to read your awful  news sweetie.... I have sent you a PM hunni

Thinking of you at this time

Debs
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Dydie,

Thinking of you and hoping you are o.k.

Laine


----------



## lucysmith (Oct 12, 2004)

Me too. Sounds pretty bad. Hopefully things can only get better. Hope you manage to work things out with your dh.


----------



## Bernice (May 23, 2005)

Hi Dydie

Sorry to hear things aren't good for you at the moment  

Bernice
x


----------



## Kendra (Jul 7, 2004)

Dydie - Thinking of you.
Kendra


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Dydie, 
Really hoping you've been able to patch things up with all concerned - & if you haven't, that you are taking care of yourself.  You'd come such a long way & had so much to be really proud of, it really hurts to see you so down again.

Really thinking of you & wish you would get in touch but also understanding that you don't feel up to it.                            

Much love,
Jess xxxxxxxxxxx


----------

